# Dumbbell Hooks Nearly Killed Me!!



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dumbbell hooks looked like a great idea for saving the struggle of getting in to position for DB benching etc. I set them up to hang from my Smith Machine bar and duly attached a couple of heavy (for me!) dumbbells to them. A few reps in I clipped the smith machine bar with the top of the hooks, knocking it out of the retainers and it dropped like a stone! It just clipped the top of my woolly hat (very cold in my garage!) and thank god I was doing inclines rather than flat or it would likely have come straight down on my face!

On reflection I hadn't really thought it through and now know it is imperative to add decent bit of weight to the smith machine bar to hold it in place (or set the secondary safety retainers a good way up). Hopefully anyone else getting a pair of these sees this and heeds this cautionary tale.

PS. Does anyone have any tips for getting large brown marks out of light grey track suit bottoms?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've not a clue what they are. Just googled them and found this... do you rep the same way :lol:


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Dumbbell hooks looked like a great idea for saving the struggle of getting in to position for DB benching etc. I set them up to hang from my Smith Machine bar and duly attached a couple of heavy (for me!) dumbbells to them. A few reps in I clipped the smith machine bar with the top of the hooks, knocking it out of the retainers and it dropped like a stone! It just clipped the top of my woolly hat (very cold in my garage!) and thank god I was doing inclines rather than flat or it would likely have come straight down on my face!
> 
> On reflection I hadn't really thought it through and now know it is imperative to add decent bit of weight to the smith machine bar to hold it in place (or set the secondary safety retainers a good way up). Hopefully anyone else getting a pair of these sees this and heeds this cautionary tale.
> 
> *PS. Does anyone have any tips for getting large brown marks out of light grey track suit bottoms?*


Vanish! :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I've not a clue what they are. Just googled them and found this... do you rep the same way :lol:


I've clearly been doing them very, very wrong!! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> I've clearly been doing them very, very wrong!! Thanks for the heads up!!


Hang on... so you were using them to add weight to the smith bar?

I also wouldn't recommend using the form in the vid :lol:


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm after a pair of these soon but already well aware of making sure there's weight on the bar above :lol: Also I'm sure there was a thread exactly like this a few months ago so you aren't the only one lol.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I've not a clue what they are. Just googled them and found this... do you rep the same way :lol:


I HAVNET HARD LAUGHED LIKE THAT FOR ABUT 3 MINUTES


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> I HAVNET HARD LAUGHED LIKE THAT FOR ABUT 3 MINUTES


I love the first comment:

"Not a single ****ing rep was done that day!!?" :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I also wouldn't recommend using the form in the vid :lol:


Glad you added that bit lol


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I love the first comment:
> 
> "Not a single ****ing rep was done that day!!?" :lol:


Brilliant legs up on the bench a half/half rep great form throughout with equal speed in both!! Unless he was taking the pee?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Glad you added that bit lol


I would have hoped it wouldn't need saying... but you never know lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I've not a clue what they are. Just googled them and found this... do you rep the same way :lol:


Using DB's for that extra stretch the BB can't give you :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I stuck chains to my dbs and then clip to hangers cant fall off then!


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

mygym said:


> I stuck chains to my dbs and then clip to hangers cant fall off then!


Like these? http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/homemade-dumbbell-spotting-system.html


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Like these? http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/homemade-dumbbell-spotting-system.html


No straight on dbs like this


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

the reps the guy was doing was prob just to get used to a heavier weight, prob smashed 10 clean reps with something a bit lighter after.

wouldn't put something like that on youtube though as your setting yourself up for virtual penetration.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> the reps the guy was doing was prob just to get used to a heavier weight, prob smashed 10 clean reps with something a bit lighter after.


He 'could' be doing a few things... my money's on he's doesn't have a ****ing clue what he's doing though :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

2004mark said:


> He 'could' be doing a few things... my money's on he's doesn't have a ****ing clue what he's doing though :lol:


I think he was "engaging his core" for an all over workout.


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> the reps the guy was doing was prob just to get used to a heavier weight, prob smashed 10 clean reps with something a bit lighter after.
> 
> wouldn't put something like that on youtube though as your setting yourself up for virtual penetration.


Why do I have a feeling this is you in the video :/


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

That video was the best introduction to the pointless half rep I have ever seen :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Dumbbell hooks looked like a great idea for saving the struggle of getting in to position for DB benching etc. I set them up to hang from my Smith Machine bar and duly attached a couple of heavy (for me!) dumbbells to them. A few reps in I clipped the smith machine bar with the top of the hooks, knocking it out of the retainers and it dropped like a stone! It just clipped the top of my woolly hat (very cold in my garage!) and thank god I was doing inclines rather than flat or it would likely have come straight down on my face!
> 
> On reflection I hadn't really thought it through and now know it is imperative to add decent bit of weight to the smith machine bar to hold it in place (or set the secondary safety retainers a good way up). Hopefully anyone else getting a pair of these sees this and heeds this cautionary tale.
> 
> PS. Does anyone have any tips for getting large brown marks out of light grey track suit bottoms?


Can't help with the staining unfortunately.

I am actually surprised your Smith machine unhooks so easily.

As got said, hopefully it will work ok with some weight on the bar?


----------

